# Tufina?



## Lucaass29

What are all your opinions on Tufina watches? Does anyone know if they're true German watches or are they like Heritor and are designed in Germany, but use Chinese movements?


----------



## Watchbreath

Appears to be Chinese schlock.


----------



## StufflerMike

Totally overpriced watches of chinese origin, maybe assembled in Germany (which I doubt). Strange name, somehow composed Tufina = Tutima/Orfina. Questionable history but even if true "Made in Germany" is highly questionable. 
€1600 for what they call a Theorama Copacabana is kind of highway robbery.


----------



## hidden830726

Very fishy brand 😁

1st thing come to mine is tuna and fishy.

Tufi .. also sounds like dolphins...

Anyhow back to the brand, I think too expensive for the offering. 

There are lots of great German brand out there. No reason to touch this.

Their history do look impressive tho. Still a watch firm that don't tell what movement they use.. is just a talesign.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Casertano69

it's the typical asian-german brand,fake history about a german big birth ,but they are watches with inside chinese movements like many others brands(Calvaneo-1583)


----------



## RMUSE

I think you may be missing the point talking about over priced watches. Today the Dual-Time Buenos Aires Theorema - GM-114-1 is listed at $299. not $1000 plus. May be a cheaply made watch, but priced that way also.


----------



## StufflerMike

RMUSE said:


> I think you may be missing the point talking about over priced watches. Today the Dual-Time Buenos Aires Theorema - GM-114-1 is listed at $299. not $1000 plus. May be a cheaply made watch, but priced that way also.


Do not know to whom you addressed your post. On *June 22, 2017*, when I posted about overpriced Tufina watches the Theorama C. was grossly overpriced. Not sure who may be missing the point here talking about overpriced watches. Hand made in Germany with Hangzhou movements from Orrington Plaza, c'mon.


----------

